# Bought a rack and I am not happy



## RoyalHankey (Sep 23, 2010)

Anyone bought any racking from this firm, Venom Racking. Thread http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/equipment-classifieds/833550-custom-reptile-racks.html. I have bought twice from them, first time several vents in the rubs came out just by handling the rubs but I just glued them back on and ordered an extension to the origional rack and this time a couple of the supports was broken, which they have replaced very quickly but was a millimetre or two smaller and again the vents needed to be glued on again and after that I thought not buying again.

Now I have added to my collection and have had several escapes, thought it was me at first me being a bit dosy letting them escape by not closing the rubs properly etc. The last time it happened though I knew I had closed it properly so the only answer was the rack is not escape proof. It is a hatchling rack but clearly hatchlings can get out so it is a complete waste of my money. All snake was found alive and well and no worse off for there excursions, one even chose a different hide for itself. 

Has anyone else bought off this firm and had similar things happen.


----------



## RoyalHankey (Sep 23, 2010)

I forgot to say that I have emailed Venom about the last faults and got no reply as of yet, 5 days later.


----------



## rsmitty1000 (Oct 20, 2011)

if you not happy with your racks maybe try euroracks. they are suppose to be really good and great costumer service. have a look at his posts. if i had the cash i would buy these.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/equipment-classifieds/844786-hatchling-racks.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/equipment-classifieds/888647-70ltr-racks.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/equipment-classifieds/833308-new-style-racks-euroracks.html


----------



## Nodders (May 11, 2009)

RoyalHankey said:


> Now I have added to my collection and have had several escapes, thought it was me at first me being a bit dosy letting them escape by not closing the rubs properly etc. The last time it happened though I knew I had closed it properly so the only answer was the rack is not escape proof.


Maybe me being a bit dozy but, are you saying they escaped from a branded RUB with the lids secured ? 

Or when you say you did'nt close the rubs properly did you mean shove the lidless ones in far enough ? If lidless the gap has to be minute to not let hatchlings escape . Just noticed you keep royals , was this royal hatchlings escaping , wow ..

Cheers


----------



## RoyalHankey (Sep 23, 2010)

Rubs are lidless, I only thought I left the racks open first 3 times, but 4th time I definatly did close it. So now I think I closed them all, thought I was just being a bit careless but I wasnt. It is designed for hatchlings so rack not doing what it was intending to do. I moved the snakes around now so it is not possible anymore.



Nodders said:


> Maybe me being a bit dozy but, are you saying they escaped from a branded RUB with the lids secured ?
> 
> Or when you say you did'nt close the rubs properly did you mean shove the lidless ones in far enough ? If lidless the gap has to be minute to not let hatchlings escape . Just noticed you keep royals , was this royal hatchlings escaping , wow ..
> 
> Cheers


----------



## chalky76 (Aug 23, 2007)

Yep I brought from them and am totally p####d off with them. Purchase was in May and I've still not recieved everything I ordered http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/880481-bits-order-still-not-here.html I'll not be using them again and I'll tell everyone who's interested how crap their service is!!!!!!


----------



## 649tom (Oct 27, 2009)

This is why people like me splash the money on LP racks!


----------



## hogboy (Aug 22, 2006)

chalky76 said:


> Yep I brought from them and am totally p####d off with them. Purchase was in May and I've still not recieved everything I ordered http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/880481-bits-order-still-not-here.html I'll not be using them again and I'll tell everyone who's interested how crap their service is!!!!!!



Leave itrader feedback for them


----------



## RoyalHankey (Sep 23, 2010)

Hi

Sorry missed your thead. Yes I have ordered from euroracks now, Linda and Derek are great and I cant recommend them enough. Put larger snakes in the rubs now so it will not happen again, but totally useless for hatchlings. Definatly will not use them again and will not recommend them, euroracks for me, much nicer racks and great customer service.



rsmitty1000 said:


> if you not happy with your racks maybe try euroracks. they are suppose to be really good and great costumer service. have a look at his posts. if i had the cash i would buy these.
> 
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/equipment-classifieds/844786-hatchling-racks.html
> 
> ...


----------



## lizard_fanatic (Jan 30, 2010)

So pleased you have ordered from Euroracks - you will definitely not be disappointed with the quality of the racks, value for money or the excellent customer service :2thumb:

EURORACKS ALL THE WAY - :no1:


----------



## RoyalHankey (Sep 23, 2010)

Another snake got out Sunday night, a 425g Yellowbelly pushed the vent through and escaped, got it back but was lucky I was looking for it or I could of killed it not relising it was hidden there.


----------

